# Keine Schnitte in Inferno, was tun?



## IkilledKenny (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo Community

also ich bin momentan mit meinem Mage in Akt 1 Inferno angekommen und merke das ich ein leichtes Opfer die die meisten Heldengruppen bin. 
Ich hab ca 30k life und ca 7k DPS. 

Viele Gruppen mähen mich einfach nieder sobald ich denen zu nah komme, und mit Skill und kiten ist da nichts machbar. 
Die Frage ist was ich jetzt tun soll. 
Soll ich Hölle nochmal machen und auf bessere Items hoffen? Oder soll ich Gold farmen gehen damit ich irgendwann die utopischen Preise im AH bezahlen kann um voran zu kommen? Oder soll ich warten bis Blizzard vll irgendwas dreht? Bin ich vll einfach zu doof und mache irgendwas falsch? 
Ich weiß es nicht aber ich weiß das der Spielspaß darunter leidet. 

Vll krieg ich hier ja den ein oder anderen Tipp
danke im Voraus


----------



## clifix2012 (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo!!

Du solltest dir neues gear ausm AH holn mit Resis und mehr DPS 

Int, Vita und attack speed darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen!

Gib im Filter 20.000 bis 30.000 gold ein und ich bin mir sicher du findest einiges was dir hilft


----------



## IceMen1 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mit mein dh bei Akt 2 inferno angekommen. Mit 72k dps gehen die Gegner sehr schnell runter, nur mit 21k leben bin ich mit ein schlag tot.Deswegen spiele ich oft öffentlich und komme recht gut voran.


----------



## Bitialis (9. Juni 2012)

Als Sorc ist die HP-Menge eig. relativ egal. Sobald du gehitet wirst fliegste meIst eh um.
Viel wichtiger ist der Dmg. Du musst einfach viel mehr auf DPS gehen, denn in meinen Augen geht es nur darum so schnell es geht soviel Schaden auf die Gruppe zu machen.
Ich laufe mit meiner Demonhuntress mit ~20k Hp und 35k Dps (ohne Sharpshooter, mit 80k) und komme inzwischen auch mit sehr großer mühe durch akt 2 inferno.
In akt 1 hält man halt meist noch 1Hit aus ab akt 2 ist das dann vorbei.

Mein Gear hat halt auch Crit Dmg +293%, da kommen schon des öfteren 200k crits bei rum.


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. Juni 2012)

clifix2012 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Du solltest dir neues gear ausm AH holn mit Resis und mehr DPS
> 
> ...



Hat geholfen! Ich hab den Goldfilter übersehen und hab immer noch Items im Wert von 10-30 Mille angezeigt bekommen, aber bei 100k gibts auch schon gute Waffen die meine DPS jetzt ums doppelte gepusht hat.

Man bedankt sich


----------



## floppydrive (9. Juni 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Hat geholfen! Ich hab den Goldfilter übersehen und hab immer noch Items im Wert von 10-30 Mille angezeigt bekommen, aber bei 100k gibts auch schon gute Waffen die meine DPS jetzt ums doppelte gepusht hat.
> 
> Man bedankt sich



Bitte hol dir kein Res Gear ist das dümmste was du machen kannst, alle Range als Glasscannon und gut ist Res lohnt sich nur für Monk und Barb.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> also ich bin momentan mit meinem Mage in Akt 1 Inferno angekommen und merke das ich ein leichtes Opfer die die meisten Heldengruppen bin.
> Ich hab ca 30k life und ca 7k DPS.


das waren viel viel zuwenig dps. 20k sind nen guter startwert in inferno. vlt leigts auch an der skillung, wie schaut die atm aus?



IceMen1 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit mein dh bei Akt 2 inferno angekommen. Mit 72k dps gehen die Gegner sehr schnell runter, nur mit 21k leben bin ich mit ein schlag tot.Deswegen spiele ich oft öffentlich und komme recht gut voran.


wtf machst du mit 72k dps in akt 2? mit 50k ist akt 4 ja schon einfach
dein leben is zu niedrig, kein wunder das du onehit stirbst
force armor wirkt wunder mit mehr hp

edit: ach dh. die 72k sicher nur mit dem vollen critstack?!



Bitialis schrieb:


> Als Sorc ist die HP-Menge eig. relativ egal. Sobald du gehitet wirst fliegste meIst eh um.


nur haben wizards force armor und fliegen mit 30k+ hp erst nach 3 hits um...


----------



## JonnyBee (10. Juni 2012)

kauf dir ne gute 2 Hand waffe mit Tempo, Dmg sockel, int und vitalität. Hab mir gestern für kleines Geld ein 2h Schwert gekauft mit 950 dps mit int und dmg sockel. Vorher hatte ich 12.000 dps uns jetzt auf einmal 22.000. waren 50.000 Gold. Damit gehts gut vorran. Dann gibts im Ah blaue Ringe mit 15% Tempo Bonus. Ca. 20.000 Gold. Damit haste nochmal einen riesen dmg buff. Ansonsten das Ah etwas durchwühlen nach günstigen level 60 Items.


----------



## pmolurus (11. Juni 2012)

naja inferno ist nich nur dps sache. Mein mage hat nur ~16k aber 11k rüssi alle wiederstände über 300. Kann in akt 1 bei champions einfach stehn bleiben und umbrezzeln. Butcher timekill ging trotzdem recht locker. Ab akt 2 sieht die sache aber schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da heisst es kiten bis zum blöd werden aber die hydra macht gut schaden. So nen Komentar wie nimm ne 2hand waffe ist total quatsch. Wenn du Solo-spieler bist ist ein schild auch als mage fast pflicht. Ne popel einhand waffe mit 850+ dps kaufen nen dickes schild 1000+ rüssi mit int und sockel und ab gehts


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juni 2012)

schild O.o
viel zu hoher dps berlust. einfach alles umblasen. es geht darum nioch getroffen zu werden. force armor reduziert hits, illusionist+teleeport und blizzard+hydra kiten. 11k rüssi... jedes item mit +armor? ich komme selbst mit schild nur auf 5k
so 3,5k mit aktiver force armor
das reicht bis akt 4


----------



## Mayestic (12. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Bitte hol dir kein Res Gear ist das dümmste was du machen kannst, alle Range als Glasscannon und gut ist Res lohnt sich nur für Monk und Barb.



Also ob das mit 1.0.3 noch stimmt. 
Ich macht grade genau diesen "Fehler" bei meinem DH. 
Auf seinem Farmequip sind immer Dex, Resi all, MF / GF und ich komme gut klar.
Vorher hatte ich 56k DPS und 30k Leben und war binnen Sekunden tot, jetzt hab ich nur noch 36k DPS und 14k Leben aber 400+ Resi all und lebe weitaus länger und komme auch bei Gruppen mit Schadensreflektion nicht mehr so sehr ins schwitzen.
Wenn die Repkosten mit 1.0.3 wie es hier in nem Beitrag stand um das 3-4 -fache erhöht werden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es sich nicht lohnt mehr in die Defensive zu gehn. 
Alternative könnte ein BOOM auf Items mit " ignoriert Haltbarkeitsverlußt " ausbrechen. Daher bunker ich die aktuell schon weil sie meist spotbillig im AH zu haben ist. 

Schaun wir mal.


----------



## floppydrive (12. Juni 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Also ob das mit 1.0.3 noch stimmt.
> Ich macht grade genau diesen "Fehler" bei meinem DH.
> Auf seinem Farmequip sind immer Dex, Resi all, MF / GF und ich komme gut klar.
> Vorher hatte ich 56k DPS und 30k Leben und war binnen Sekunden tot, jetzt hab ich nur noch 36k DPS und 14k Leben aber 400+ Resi all und lebe weitaus länger und komme auch bei Gruppen mit Schadensreflektion nicht mehr so sehr ins schwitzen.
> ...



Haben wir jetzt schon 1.0.3 nein also ist total uninteressant was da nun passiert


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Naja aber der Patch soll diesen Monat kommen und selbst wenn er nächsten Monat kommt schadet es ja nich sich bereits damit zu beschäftigen...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Gestern schrieb auch einer im Allgemeinchat: "Ich krieg Inferno Akt 1 nur auf die Fresse, was soll ich tun?". Antwort eines anderen: "Farm Inferno Butcher für besseres Equip". Manche Typen sind zu geil, erst antworten dann denken.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Haha ja das is nich schlecht ^^

Naja er hat wahrscheilich erwartet das es ein Tippfehler war und er Akt 2. meinte...
Denn seien wir mal ehrlich... Welcher totale Vollnoooooob hat denn Probleme im 1. Akt?


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Nun, nachdem gestern ein anderer Schelm verzweifelt um Hilfe gegen Belial auf Alptraum flehte, weil dieser "voll hart" sei, sollte man niemals nie sagen.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun, nachdem gestern ein anderer Schelm verzweifelt um Hilfe gegen Belial auf Alptraum flehte, weil dieser "voll hart" sei, sollte man niemals nie sagen.



Hm ja war jetzt auch nich ganz sooooo ernstgemeint 

Hab mittlerweile 0 Bock mehr auf meinen Barbaren. Nicht nur weil ich ihn Anfang Akt 2 geparkt habe um auf den Nerf zu warten, sondern weil mir der DH mittlerweile einfach wesentlich mehr Spaß macht. Liegt mir irgendwie mehr das rumhampeln...
Im Gegensatz zum Barbaren auch weniger equiplastig, sogar ein bissel Skill gefragt wenn mannicht als Onehit enden will teilweise...

Da ist es mir bisher auch ab und an passiert das ich Probleme hatte bei manchen Bossen, was ich vorher gar nich konnte. Aber war auch ne ziemliche Umstellung von der einen auf die andere Klasse muss ich sagen. Hat sich inzwischen alles wieder normalisiert...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juni 2012)

Der DH macht mir auch mehr Spaß als der Barb. Nicht falsch verstehen, Barbar ist keine üble Klasse und hat schon seinen Reiz, aber irgendwie spielt er sich schon im Vergleich zum Mönch recht behäbig. Hab jetzt sogar 2 Charge-Fähigkeiten (Ansturm/ Sprung) in meinen Build genommen, um dem ganzen etwas Schwung zu geben, aber weiß nicht. Und wenn ich dann auf die elegante Amazone umlogge, welche die Gegner schon am Bildschirmrand auseinander nimmt und leichtfüßig per Salto aus der Gefahrenzone rollt, flink vorher noch eine Falle legt - ja dann kommt mir meine Barbarin wie eine Action-Oma vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie lustig. Mein Kumpel spielt en Barb und den Dh (beide 60 Inferno). Er findet den Barb um längen besser, weil er mit ihm die Gegner besser kloppen kann. Beim Dh kotzt er immer ab^^ "Da machst en paar Attacken und schon ist die Puste raus".
Keine Ahnung obs am EQ oder der Skillung liegt^^.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Irgendwie lustig. Mein Kumpel spielt en Barb und den Dh (beide 60 Inferno). Er findet den Barb um längen besser, weil er mit ihm die Gegner besser kloppen kann. Beim Dh kotzt er immer ab^^ "Da machst en paar Attacken und schon ist die Puste raus".
> Keine Ahnung obs am EQ oder der Skillung liegt^^.



Das frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch, versuch das doch mal rauszubekommen ^^

Ich habe als 1. Char ebenfalls nen Barbar gespielt. Ich habe ab Inferno einfach kein Land mehr gesehen. Ich habe sehr sehr viele Elitemobs einfach auslassen müssen und bei denen die ich gelegt habe bin ich bei vuelen auch sehr sehr oft krepiert...
Ich rede von Akt 1 wohlgemerkt, durch den ich mich dann irgendwann durchgequält hatte. Bei Butcher mit Hilfe da war gar nich dran zu denken den zu packen.
Ich war auch nicht unbedingt sooo schlecht equipped. Ausreichend Life war vorhanden, Resis auch, nur beim Schaden kam ich irgendwie nich großartig über 12k DPS heraus, fragt mich nich wieso...
Ich muss auch dazu sagen das ich nicht (!) mit einem Schild gespielt habe, sondern mit 2 Einhändern...

Hab mir dann mal den Mönch eines Bekannten der gerade gemütlich durch Akt 3 Inferno läuft genauer angesehen und dachte ich seh nich richtig. Der war vielleicht halb so gut equipped wie ich, viel Zeug das noch zw. Level 50-60 war und so. Soviel mal dazu...
Daher hab ich Akt 2 gar nicht erst versucht, dass wäre wirklich sehr sinnfrei... Da hab ich mir gedacht, parke ich meinen Barb doch einfach und warte auf den Nerf... Solange kann ich ja was anderes spielen...

Habe mir inzwischen einen DH hochgelevelt der gestern 60 geworden ist. Habe vor ca. 3 Stunden mit dem 1. Akt Inferno angefangen und diesen soeben beendet. Ich muss wirklich sagen das das der reinste Kindergarten war. Ich habe insgesamt glaube ich 1 oder 2 Mobs ausgelassen, aber eher weil ich keinen Bock auf den Stress hatte. Ansonsten war das alles wirklich so einfach, ich musste mich echt versichern das ich tatsächlich Inferno spiele.

Dazu gesagt das ich bis auf die Waffen (Schaden ca. 800) noch relativ mäßig ausgestattet bin. 2 Teile auf 60 mit Resi, der Rest komplett vom Leveln Ende Hölle. Klar, man geht schnell down und darf nicht pennen, aber ich hatte keine größeren Probleme.
Meine Befürchtungen aus mir wäre ein Movement-Krüppel geworden haben sich also nicht bestätigt 

Entweder bin ich einfach zu blöd für den Barbaren (Yinj´s Kumpel scheint ja keine Probleme zu haben), oder die haben die Klasse einfach irgendwie verhunzt ^^ Den Eindruck habe ich eher... Ich dachte bisher auch das wohl die Barbs am meisten am heulen sind, weil sie halt am meisten gespielt werden, aber da bin ich mir jetzt nich mehr so sicher.

Ich habe mir schon gedacht das es als Melee wesentlich schwieriger ist, als als Range. Der Mönch scheint aber auch keinerlei Probleme zu haben. Is wohl wesentlich bequemer wenn man halt alles auf Geschicklichkeit setzt und sich weniger um Vita und Resi kümmern muss (ja ich weiß, muss er auch aber nicht so intensiv wie der Barb will ich mal behaupten...).


Ich bin mit dem DH auf jeden Fall jetzt wesentlich zufriedener. Macht wesentlich mehr Spaß zu spielen. Ich weiß das es ein großer Sprung zwischen dem 1. und 2. Akt ist, aber ich werde diesen jetzt mal angehen. Ich bin da ganz guter Dinge und wenn´s nix wird kann ich imemr noch ein wenig einkaufen gehen...


----------



## Ronin1978 (16. Juni 2012)

Hab heute den Butcher solo auf Inferno gelegt mit dem Barbar. Spiel ihn mit Einhand+Schild.

War zwar ne menge probieren und wipen dabei aber schlussendlich musste er in die Knie.

Hab die Resis ca auf 300 mit Warcry und Rune und ca 30k Leben. Das größte Problem war bei mir einfach das er immer in den Softenrage ging wo dann alles brennt und einen das Feuer killt. Hab halt grad mal 5k Schaden.

Akt2 is wieder n neues  Thema^^ Die erste Mobgrp  hat mich in 5 sec umgenatzt^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Also hab mal Akt 2 begonnen mit dem DH. Bin jetzt mal so 2 Stunden durch die Wüste geeiert und habe gerade Magdha gelegt.

Also der Sprung ist auf jeden Fall gewaltig, daher kann ich verstehen das man das nerft, bzw. angleicht. Es ist aber auf jedem Fall machbar. Ich bin an den ersten 2 Elite-Mobs 5-6x gestorben jeweils, man muss halt wirklich extrem viel kiten und brauch auch ne Menge Platz. Wenn man den nicht hat und dann noch weiter pullt ist es eh vorbei. Is teilweise schon echt stressig und manchmal auch frustrierend, aber ich bin ja jetzt auch noch nich so top ausgerüstet muss ich halt auch dazusagen. Und wenn es so einfach wäre wie im 1. Akt oder gar bei Hölle dann wär es ja auch irgendwie langweilig. Ein 4. Mal ohne Probleme durchrushen will dann ja auch nieand...

33k Life, 18k DPS, Physische Resi 220, 33% Ausweichen, der Rest so 180-200. Da ist noch Luft nach oben auf jeden Fall...

Mein Begleiter (Templer) is jetzt jedenfalls nich mal mehr Kanonenfutter, der is mehr tot als lebendig, aber ich glaube da kann man auch nich viel machen... ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Juni 2012)

mal im ah nach 200+ vit items fürn begleiter gucken^^ meine enchantress hat 65k hp  die überlebt 2 hits!


----------



## Gorhuhn (18. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich habe als 1. Char ebenfalls nen Barbar gespielt. Ich habe ab Inferno einfach kein Land mehr gesehen.
> Ich rede von Akt 1 wohlgemerkt, durch den ich mich dann irgendwann durchgequält hatte. Bei Butcher mit Hilfe da war gar nich dran zu denken den zu packen.
> Ich war auch nicht unbedingt sooo schlecht equipped. Ausreichend Life war vorhanden, Resis auch, nur beim Schaden kam ich irgendwie nich großartig über 12k DPS heraus, fragt mich nich wieso...
> 
> Hab mir dann mal den Mönch eines Bekannten der gerade gemütlich durch Akt 3 Inferno läuft genauer angesehen und dachte ich seh nich richtig. Der war vielleicht halb so gut equipped wie ich, viel Zeug das noch zw. Level 50-60 war und so. Soviel mal dazu...




Aha, Barbar mit "ausreichend" Leben und Resi und 12K DPS und hat schwierigkeiten in akt1 ?! Und Kumpel nur halb so gut equipt mit Monk und spielt entspannt akt3. 
Sorry aber das halte ich fuer ne glatte Luege oder extrem verzerrt. Was ist bei dir ausreichend Leben ? 20K? 40K? oder resi, 100? 300? 
Der Monk hat also nur halb so gutes Equip wie du ja ? Also 10K oder 20K Leben 50 oder 150 Resi? Der spielt damit also entspannt akt3 inferno? du mmeinst wohl eher Hoelle...

Mit 30K Leben 300 Resi und 12K DPS ist schon Akt 2 nen Krampf in Akt 3 ist man damit nach 1,5 Treffern von nem normalen Mob Tot.
Entweder schaust du nochmal, wer von euch welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt, oder schaust lieber nochmal auf die richtigen Werte.


PS: bin selber auch auf DH umgestiegen da mein Monk in akt2 kaum noch vorran kam. Der faellt genauso schnell um 1-2 Treffer, aber meisst sind die MObs ja schon tot, bevor sie bei ihm sind.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juni 2012)

Gorhuhn schrieb:


> PS: bin selber auch auf DH umgestiegen *da mein Monk in akt2 kaum noch vorran kam*. Der faellt genauso schnell um 1-2 Treffer, aber meisst sind die MObs ja schon tot, bevor sie bei ihm sind.



Was nun aber wahrlich nicht am Design des Mönchs liegt....


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Juni 2012)

Ich erzähl euch mal wie ichs jetzt gemacht hab, falls noch andere Leute ein ähnliches Problem haben. 

Ich hab mir zunächst im AH für ca. 200k neues Equip gekauft und bin dann relativ locker doch Akt I gekommen. 
Danach hab ich ca. 1 Woche lang den Schlächter angefarmt und mir dann wieder für ca. 700k neues Equip gekauft und bin damit jetzt auch ohne nennenswerte Schwierigkeiten durch Akt II gekommen. 

Also mein Fazit Equip>all. Wichtig ist der Schaden, wenn die Mobs schneller tot sind als sie einen erreichen hat man auch nicht mehr soviel schwierigkeiten damit das man nen OneHit Opfer ist.


----------



## Smirgul (18. Juni 2012)

Akt 2 wird um längen härter. Ich spiele gerade mit meiner Frau (Mönch) zusammen den zweiten Durch und bei dmg reflection ist man als DH sehr schnell tot ;P. Naja auch bei Bomben, Mörser, Gift, böser Blick ;P.

Ich für meinen Teil bewege mich nur noch sehr vorsichtig hinter dem Mönch her und mache nur DMG wenn auch die Rauchwolke genutzt werden kann.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Gorhuhn schrieb:


> ...



Naja "entspannt" Akt 3 is vielleicht jetzt übertrieben formuliert, aber die Tatsache das er so halt überhaupt soweit gekommen ist is halt schon der Witz. 
Da is es auch scheiß egal was ich genau hab, da braucht man nicht ins Detail gehen. Er hat halt einfach deutlich weniger... ^^

Das is auch keine glatte Lüge, sondern einfach ne Tatsache. 
Und wenn es bei dir blöderweise vorkommt das du nicht in der Lage bist zwischen Schwierigkeitsgraden zu unterscheiden is das ja schön und gut, ich hab diese Probleme jedenfalls nich...


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juni 2012)

Smirgul schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bewege mich nur noch sehr vorsichtig hinter dem Mönch her und mache nur DMG wenn auch die Rauchwolke genutzt werden kann.



D.h. dass der Mönch, welcher es auf Inferno wirklich nicht leicht hat, auch noch den Löwenanteil der Arbeit machen muss, während mal als Fernkämpfer als DPS-Maschine aus der Ferne alles wegpullern kann? Naja....


----------



## Smirgul (18. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> D.h. dass der Mönch, welcher es auf Inferno wirklich nicht leicht hat, auch noch den Löwenanteil der Arbeit machen muss, während mal als Fernkämpfer als DPS-Maschine aus der Ferne alles wegpullern kann? Naja....


Welchen Löpwenanteil? Welche Arbeit? Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas ;P

Und das ich als range DD nicht vorne weg laufen sollte steht doch wohl außer Frage.


----------



## GarfieldX (19. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja "entspannt" Akt 3 is vielleicht jetzt übertrieben formuliert, aber die Tatsache das er so halt überhaupt soweit gekommen ist is halt schon der Witz.
> Da is es auch scheiß egal was ich genau hab, da braucht man nicht ins Detail gehen. Er hat halt einfach deutlich weniger... ^^
> 
> Das is auch keine glatte Lüge, sondern einfach ne Tatsache.
> Und wenn es bei dir blöderweise vorkommt das du nicht in der Lage bist zwischen Schwierigkeitsgraden zu unterscheiden is das ja schön und gut, ich hab diese Probleme jedenfalls nich...



sorry, ich spiel nen Monk und n Barb (allerdings nicht in Akt II, da beide in I schon dermasen aufs Maul bekommen das ich darauf keine Lust hatte) und halte deine Aussage für Übertreibung, den Akt I Inferno Mobs war es total egal ob ich denen einen Monk oder einen Barb mit Hell-Level-Gear vorgesetzt habe, beides wurde umgehaun, je nach Mobtyp auch mal nen Onehit dabei. Erst mit massivem Resi aufbau und Rüssi verbesserungen war da iwas machbar.

Also, wenn du den Hintern voll bekommst bekommt der Monk mit schlechterem Gear definitv auch aufs maul...

cu GarfieldX

edit:
zur Infernobalance sag ich nur: Ich spiel nen Melee - und wenn ich mich an nen Mob hinstelle bin ich tod? ... ?!?
oder anders gesagt: Ausbaufähig.
(klar, mit Akt IV Items und Kiten kann man dann auch in Akt II weiter machen... wer die Ironie findet darf sie behalten ;-) )


----------



## floppydrive (19. Juni 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> sorry, ich spiel nen Monk und n Barb (allerdings nicht in Akt II, da beide in I schon dermasen aufs Maul bekommen das ich darauf keine Lust hatte) und halte deine Aussage für Übertreibung, den Akt I Inferno Mobs war es total egal ob ich denen einen Monk oder einen Barb mit Hell-Level-Gear vorgesetzt habe, beides wurde umgehaun, je nach Mobtyp auch mal nen Onehit dabei. Erst mit massivem Resi aufbau und Rüssi verbesserungen war da iwas machbar.
> 
> Also, wenn du den Hintern voll bekommst bekommt der Monk mit schlechterem Gear definitv auch aufs maul...
> 
> cu GarfieldX



Ich habe auch beide in Inferno Akt 2/3 und der Monk hat um einiges einfacher als der Barb, ich würde es von der Schwierigkeit der Klassen im Inferno sagen Barb>Monk>WD>Wiz>DH


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

Smirgul schrieb:


> Welchen Löpwenanteil? Welche Arbeit? Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas ;P
> 
> Und das ich als range DD nicht vorne weg laufen sollte steht doch wohl außer Frage.



Mit Löwenanteil meinte ich folgendes:

Deine Frau, der Mönch (weibliche Form eingeschlossen), rennt in Inferno vorne weg, klar soweit, macht auch Sinn. Und muss dann noch den nötigen Schaden aufbringen, weil du nur Schaden machst, wenn Rauchwolke aktiv ist....

Ich, der Mönch, laufe auch mit meiner Frau, die Zauberin, durch Inferno (Akt 2/3 mittlerweile). Zur Zeit sieht es so aus, dass ich mich um die Positionierung der Gruppen kümmere, soweit möglich, und sie permanent draufholzt, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Ich definiere meine, und ihre, Rolle ein wenig anders. Ich renne rein, binde die Gruppen, beschäftige sie so gut es geht, gehe mit ihnen spazieren und meine Frau kümmert sich nur um eine Sachen...Schaden bis der Arzt kommt.

Bei euch sieht das, meiner bescheidenen Betrachtung nach, ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Smirgul (19. Juni 2012)

Was glaubst du was ich mache ^^? Für den Schaden bin ich zuständig - nur bin ich bei 1 hit einfach down.

Da ich recht viel Disziplin habe kann ich 3 mal Rauchwolke (3*1,5) -> Bereitschaft -> 3 mal Rauchwolke und wenn Proc Glück dann ist Bereitschaft noch frei. Sollten die Gegner dann noch nicht down sein muss ist out of range gehen und ein paar Sekunden warten - vor allem bei Mörser Gegnern. 

Kurz gesagt ist unsere Aufgabenverteilung die gleiche wie eure nur das ich darauf achte das ich auch genug Hass/Diszi und daraus resultierend die Rauchwolke bereit ist.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

Smirgul schrieb:


> Was glaubst du was ich mache ^^? Für den Schaden bin ich zuständig - nur bin ich bei 1 hit einfach down.
> 
> Da ich recht viel Disziplin habe kann ich 3 mal Rauchwolke (3*1,5) -> Bereitschaft -> 3 mal Rauchwolke und wenn Proc Glück dann ist Bereitschaft noch frei. Sollten die Gegner dann noch nicht down sein muss ist out of range gehen und ein paar Sekunden warten - vor allem bei Mörser Gegnern.
> 
> Kurz gesagt ist unsere Aufgabenverteilung die gleiche wie eure nur das ich darauf achte das ich auch genug Hass/Diszi und daraus resultierend die Rauchwolke bereit ist.



Dann haben wir das doch geklärt. Dein Eingangspost klang nur ein wenig.."verwirrend", wodurch zu der, bereits geschilderten, Annahme kam.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> sorry, ich spiel nen Monk und n Barb (allerdings nicht in Akt II, da beide in I schon dermasen aufs Maul bekommen das ich darauf keine Lust hatte) und halte deine Aussage für Übertreibung, den Akt I Inferno Mobs war es total egal ob ich denen einen Monk oder einen Barb mit Hell-Level-Gear vorgesetzt habe, beides wurde umgehaun, je nach Mobtyp auch mal nen Onehit dabei. Erst mit massivem Resi aufbau und Rüssi verbesserungen war da iwas machbar.


Also mein Monk ist auch A1 unterwegs. Er ist frisch Inferno und hat absolutes Durchschnitts-Gear - bis auf die Waffe alles zwischen Mitte 40 bis Ende 50. Einzig die Waffe ist eine blaue 1H mit 790 DpS aus dem AH. Resis unterirdisch bei ca. 100 - 150. Also schon ziemlich gammelig das alles und ich hatte mich auf Dauersterben eingestellt, auch angesichts solcher Aussagen wie Deiner. Aber bis einschließlich Skelettkönig und auch danach läuft es bisher erstaunlich gut. Movement, Offensiv-Heilung, CC, annehmbarer Schaden - Mönch ist doch gut überlebensfähig. Klar gibt es hier und da mal eine Championgruppe die einem das Leben schwer macht, aber damit hat jede Klasse zu kämpfen. Also ich bin momentan zufrieden, so apokalyptisch wie es manche weismachen wollen, ist das Leben als Melee zumindest in A1 nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also mein Monk ist auch A1 unterwegs. Er ist frisch Inferno und hat absolutes Durchschnitts-Gear - bis auf die Waffe alles zwischen Mitte 40 bis Ende 50. Einzig die Waffe ist eine blaue 1H mit 790 DpS aus dem AH. Resis unterirdisch bei ca. 100 - 150. Also schon ziemlich gammelig das alles und ich hatte mich auf Dauersterben eingestellt, auch angesichts solcher Aussagen wie Deiner. Aber bis einschließlich Skelettkönig und auch danach läuft es bisher erstaunlich gut. Movement, Offensiv-Heilung, CC, annehmbarer Schaden - Mönch ist doch gut überlebensfähig. Klar gibt es hier und da mal eine Championgruppe die einem das Leben schwer macht, aber damit hat jede Klasse zu kämpfen. Also ich bin momentan zufrieden, so apokalyptisch wie es manche weismachen wollen, ist das Leben als Melee zumindest in A1 nun wirklich nicht.



Keine Sorge, dass wird es in Akt II auch nicht. Wenn man seine Ausrüstung stetig verbessert und dann auch noch due Chance hat im Team unterwegs zu sein, ist es möglich, dass man ganz gut durchkommt, auch als Nahkämpfer.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Also, wenn du den Hintern voll bekommst bekommt der Monk mit schlechterem Gear definitv auch aufs maul...



Ja genau, das is wohl nur ne optische Täuschung das kann ja gar nich sein. Vollkommen unmöglich! Das is wie als wenn ich sage "Ich verstehe gar nich warum der Himmel eigentlich blau ist" Und da kommen so ein oder zwei Leute um die Ecke und wollen mir erzählen er is grün 
Deutschland hat letztes mal 2:1 gewonnen gegen Dänemark, da brauch keiner kommen und mir sagen wir wären rausgeflogen.
Versucht mir doch nich das Gegenteil von dem zu erzählen was ich mit eigenen Augen sehe xD

Außerdem bin ich ja nich der einzige der diesen Eindruck hat...



floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich habe auch beide in Inferno Akt 2/3 und der Monk hat um einiges einfacher als der Barb





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Movement, Offensiv-Heilung, CC, annehmbarer Schaden - Mönch ist doch gut überlebensfähig.




Danke! Mehr sag ich auch gar nicht. Ich spiele mir btw gerade nen Monk hoch nur um mir das selber anzusehen...


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Danke! Mehr sag ich auch gar nicht. Ich spiele mir btw gerade nen Monk hoch nur um mir das selber anzusehen...



Dann schlage ich in die gleiche Kerbe. Mein Mönch, Inferno Akt II, ist wesentlich überlebensfähiger als der bessere Barbar mit dem ich in der Gruppe durch die Lande ziehe.


----------



## GarfieldX (19. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also mein Monk ist auch A1 unterwegs. Er ist frisch Inferno und hat absolutes Durchschnitts-Gear - bis auf die Waffe alles zwischen Mitte 40 bis Ende 50. Einzig die Waffe ist eine blaue 1H mit 790 DpS aus dem AH. Resis unterirdisch bei ca. 100 - 150. Also schon ziemlich gammelig das alles und ich hatte mich auf Dauersterben eingestellt, auch angesichts solcher Aussagen wie Deiner. Aber bis einschließlich Skelettkönig und auch danach läuft es bisher erstaunlich gut. Movement, Offensiv-Heilung, CC, annehmbarer Schaden - Mönch ist doch gut überlebensfähig. Klar gibt es hier und da mal eine Championgruppe die einem das Leben schwer macht, aber damit hat jede Klasse zu kämpfen. Also ich bin momentan zufrieden, so apokalyptisch wie es manche weismachen wollen, ist das Leben als Melee zumindest in A1 nun wirklich nicht.



ok, erklär dan mal nem noob wie mir, warum ich Akt 1 Wortham die blaue dreier Gruppe vor der Kapelle erst nach Equip aufbessern packe, von mehrfach neustarten wegen Sachen wie "Vampiric-Extra Health-Shielding-Fast" oder "Shielding-Molten-Vortex-Waller" sag ich mal nix - also mit beiden Melees einfach Glück mit den Attributen der Gruppe haben muss?
Wer die mit Equip aus Hell (ILvl so 51-55) macht, OHNE Inferno items muss das bitte Frapsen und mir zeigen.
Edit: info am Rande: die kann man nicht auslassen 

Als Range geht Kiten ja - aber als Melee sollte ich doch mal in der Lage sein, nen mob zu HAUEN... weil, heisst ja Hack'n'Slay und nicht Hit'n'Run.
An die "in der Gruppe ist XY" - ja, in der Gruppe ist vieles anders - versucht es Solo.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> ok, erklär dan mal nem noob wie mir, warum ich Akt 1 Wortham die blaue dreier Gruppe vor der Kapelle erst nach Equip aufbessern packe, von mehrfach neustarten wegen Sachen wie "Vampiric-Extra Health-Shielding-Fast" oder "Shielding-Molten-Vortex-Waller" sag ich mal nix - also mit beiden Melees einfach Glück mit den Attributen der Gruppe haben muss?
> Wer die mit Equip aus Hell (ILvl so 51-55) macht, OHNE Inferno items muss das bitte Frapsen und mir zeigen.
> Edit: info am Rande: die kann man nicht auslassen


Tödliche Reichweite ftw! Hat man genug Abstand und sobald die mit ihrem Hammerschlag ausholen kann man sich recht gut zurückziehen. Wenn nicht Gleichmut. Wenn das auf CD Lichtblitz. Wenn alles auf CD... Pech und tot.^^ So ist das nun mal und dass speziell auf Inferno viele Kombos bei sind die sich sehr unangenehm für diese und jene Klasse ausmachen, liegt angesichts von 4 Attributen nun mal in der Natur der Sache. Ich hab auch schon (weit vorher, noch in der Kathedrale!) ein Addpack gehabt das partout nicht sterben wollte und ich es nach 20 Minuten einfach in einer Ecke stehen ließ. Das hat wohl jeder. Aber dass Melees alles andere als schlecht dran sind zeigt ja wohl Kripparians Sieg über Diablo Inf HC. Mit einem Barbar. War zwar ein Mage dabei, aber der kann ihn auch nicht heilen wenns hart auf hart kommt. Also nicht immer gleich aufgeben.

Und ob Dus glaubst oder nicht, auch Ranges sind nicht easy mode und können blindlings überall durchrennen. Meine DH ist jetzt auch im 1. Akt angekommen. Und grad bei Vortex oder schnellen Viechern gepaart mit mehr Leben hat sie ordentlich zu tun. Ich freu mich schon auf die Viecher mit der langen Zunge in Akt 3, da reicht meist ein Hit. Auf range und teils ohne dass man die Biester sieht. Den Monk hat sowas bisher meist kalt gelassen. Die DH macht zwar mehr wesentlich mehr Schaden, was natürlich hier und da einen Vorteil bringt, grad gegen weiße Mobs. Aber die sind auch als Monk kein Problem. Ich seh es also aus beiden Sichtweisen und finde eigentlich nicht, dass eine Klasse krass im Nachteil ist. Wie gesagt, die anderen Akte kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, aber im 1. fühl ich mich derzeit recht wohl.


----------

